

The Worlds Greatest Upsell: Facebook Pages - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2011/06/21/the-worlds-greatest-up-sell-facebook-pages/

======
Revisor
Imma let you finish, but the Most Aggressive Upsell Prize still goes to
GoDaddy. :)

Anyway it's really interesting FB uses the number of likes as a score in a
game. From this point of view the whole Facebook is a game about likes and you
can pay for an ad(vantage).

~~~
arethuza
I think Ryanair takes that particular prize - they do great flight deals and
the actual airline is, at least in my experience, perfectly OK but their
website has been designed to be a nightmare and to make it extremely difficult
_not_ to by extra stuff that you don't really need.

For example, the option to _not_ buy travel insurance is half way down a list
of countries!

~~~
rishi
I feel like all airlines do a ton of upselling these days. I think that is the
only way they stay in business.

